# Pic's of Pit Bull's with Smile



## proline518 (Jan 9, 2010)

some pit bull's live happy you can tell in the smile!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

proline518 said:


> some pit bull's live happy you can tell in the smile!!


he just found the perfect rims.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What a cute pic!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> he just found the perfect rims.


At a great price! Adorable pic.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How cute  My boy smiles too hehehe


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Clementine when i first got her.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh can't forget pin pin


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> How cute  My boy smiles too hehehe


Now thats a hillbilly if I ever saw one!:rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Now thats a hillbilly if I ever saw one!:rofl:


In the right light he's got a red neck LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Indi was such an expressive dog. I sure do miss her!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

That last pic is just TOO PRECIOUS! It gives me warm fuzzies what a cutie!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Older photo of Riley with her smile


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

here is chino and dank


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oooh! I can play this game too! I got plenty!








Kayla, the boxer!








Alyia, around 10-12 wks old (pit/chow/blue heeler)








Alyia, again, all grown up!








Axil, R.I.P. at 1 1/2 yrs old








Annie, the fostermutt!








Co-Co, the foster pit.

That's all I got for now... hope to have more later.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy dogs come from California 

Mae








Stack








Gehud








Slim
















Faith
















Kamakazi RIP.








Waren RIP








Bee








Bee/LilMom


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's the Ruby:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

the biggest smile i have ever seen!! i love my zeus lol great photos everyone...


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

I played the fetchez!!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

How cute - don't think I've ever seen Slim before! Love the goofyness!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Happy dogs come from California
> 
> Mae
> 
> ...


you have some gorgeousness dogs!
faith is a pretty girl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few more of my happy boy


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Molly.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Having Fun*

Here is Miss Josey


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

ill put this one up again lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Older photo of Riley with her smile


Thats a nice smile!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lil' Brindled Bitch Yager~ Yager AKA Libby II R.I.P. 
Always happy to do whatever...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)




----------

